# My dog has a second microchip!



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just discovered that my dog (non GSD) has two microchips. I was shocked! She was getting a biopsy yesterday and my vet asked if I wanted to do x-rays while she was under so I agreed. We did one chest and one abdomen. On the chest x-ray, the image showed TWO microchips! The first was where it belongs at the shoulders. The second was way down her side. She's had x-rays before but I guess they were just never in that exact region. She was a stray and when I found her I had them scan her (and I think they also did before I got her microchipped) but I guess they missed it because it had migrated so far. 
I am really surprised! I am not sure what to do; if I should have it scanned and try to find who it was registered to or just leave it alone or what... I found her as a stray almost 11 years ago and I tried to locate an owner but wasn't able to and I ended up keeping her. When I found her she was very shy and scared of everything (especially loud voices or raised hands.)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, knowing me - i'd be dying of curiosity therefore i'd have it scanned and check the info which is possibly outdated by now. but here are the following scenarios that i've come up with...

a) you leave it be and not find out
b) you have it scanned for your own personal knowledge (if you're content with that)
c) you have it scanned and attempt to contact the former owners, which:

1) could cause them alot of pain bringing up a situation that they've already "gotten over"
2) cause anger/confusion (even if misdirected and irrational)
3) bring comfort to them knowing that she's alive and well and ended up in good hands rather then dead.

i'm not sure how i'd accept the news had i been the previous owners... but chances are... if you really did go thru great lengths to locate the owners... there are other ways that they could have found her without relying solely on the chip.

11 years ago chips were relatively new, so i guess they werent aware of the possible shifting. when you see dogs scanned these days they cover the full neck, back, and side areas.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

WoW. I think my curiosity would get the best of me and I would have to know. I would probably contact the owners and let them know you had found her as a stray and have had her ever since. Just to let them know that she ended up in a good home and is safe and nothing bad ever happened to her. Chances are they wonder what ever happened to their dog since they had her chipped even though it was not common or as inexpensive as it is now at that time.

Being that some people are nutsy though, I would not call from my home or cell phone. I would probably call from a payphone (if you can find one anywhere left) in another neighborhood from my own.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I would let it go. 11 yrs? If you really have to, get their address and send them a little note (no return address). That way they can't track you down. I'd even mail it from another town post office. (Yeah, I'm paranoid like that!)

There are people who want to take back their adopted kids all the time, even after years. I wouldn't trust them to not fight me for "my" dog...JMO.

Now, if it'd been 11 mos, that would be different...


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with KodeeGirl, I would let it go too. I would be afraid that they would want the dog back. I didn't know microchips could migrate like that, are they suppose to? I thought they stayed put.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

They can migrate, but the newer chips have a special coating which helps them to stay in place.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You NEED to get that second chip registered to you. If she gets lost and someone scans her and they pick up BOTH chips - who do they call??

I would scan the chip and contact the company to see if it was even registered.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangYou NEED to get that second chip registered to you. If she gets lost and someone scans her and they pick up BOTH chips - who do they call??
> 
> I would scan the chip and contact the company to see if it was even registered.










That's exactly what I thought too. 

I would definitely get it scanned and get it changed to you. I wouldn't try to contact the owners since it's been 11 years and that could lead to opening a whole can of worms that other posters have already mentioned.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if I could get it registered to me. The companies are very strict about changing registration.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

By law, the dog is yours. I wouldn't worry about that.

First - have them scan the chip and see if it still works.

If it does - then contact the chip company to see if that chip # has been registered. Many people get the chip and never send in the registration info.

If it IS registered - THEN you have to decide what to do.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

wow, I would be so torn on this one. There have been stories of dogs disappearing for 5, 6, 7 years and then returning home to a very happy family.

On the other hand you've had the dog for 11years and this is your dog that you have helped and raised and put in training and time. 

There are so many things that could have happened its unreal and hard to think of a way to go. I do think at least seeing if the microchip is registered is one thing to do. It would make it easier if it wasnt.

After that though, im just not sure. I wish you much much luck in making your choice.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess I will try to see who it is registered to and then go from there... It may be that she was from a shelter and it is registered to the shelter. I don't know if they did 11 years ago but I know a lot of the shelters do microchip.

I am worried what might happen if the chip is registered to someone and I contact them...

I've done so much training and things with her, when I found her she knew no obedience but I trained her to Novice AKC level, I've also trained her in agility and carting and etc. and when I first found her I had to get her over all her fears and socialize her because she was just terrified of things. She was about 1-2 years old when I found her.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI am worried what might happen if the chip is registered to someone and I contact them...


Maybe this sounds callous but I wouldn't bother contacting them. When I got my Katie, she had a very sad story like a lot of rescues do but had been found in a very small town. The vet at the shelter was talking to someone who recognized her and was horrified at the shape she was in. They were able to track down her early records and gave them to me when I adopted her. I have the guys name who did those things to her. Never felt the need to contact him even though I still have the info. 

Not saying that whoever these people where that they didn't care about your pup but it's been long enough and like you said... she wasn't a trained, confident, happy dog. You did what's right by her all this time. She's yours.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree with Lauri about getting both chips registered to you.

Zamboni has two chips. The first was implanted when she was a pup, 15 years ago. When Camper was implanted with his, two years ago, I asked my vet to scan Boni's, just to make sure it was working right. It wasn't. We couldn't find it. It took about 10 minutes, and we finally found it deep in her armpit. I had her re-chipped. Both chips, of course, are registered to me. 

The problem is that if Ginger were to get loose, a vet or shelter might scan her everywhere and find two chips. And have NO idea who the "true" owner is. If you have proof she's been your dog for years (dog license records, your vet can give you a written declaration, etc), you should be able to get that chip registration (if it were registered to begin with) changed without going through the prior owner.

As for contacting the prior owners, perhaps a letter mailed from another town (no return address) with a photo would be nice. They may not even live at that address. But a photo that shows their dog is happy and healthy would be nice. The fact that Ginger was fearful doesn't necessarily mean much. There are fine owners here who speak of their fearful dogs, who have never been hit or yelled at. And strays often stay alive by becoming fearful of strange things. 

This could simply be a dog that wandered away and couldn't be found, despite the owners' very best efforts. I would want to know that my dog lived and found herself a wonderful home. You don't need to reveal where you live. Mail the letter to me way out here in WA and I'll remail it for you, if you want. But I think it would be a compassionate gesture to let them know.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I would definaetly get the second chip registered to, so no matter what was scanned it would be traced back to you. Even though after 11 yrs. I don't think the dog would run away and that you don't keep a close eye on her.
If I were the person that lost my dog, I would love it if I would get a note and current photo of the dog, so I know that after all these years the dog is alive and living a great life, but I would send it from another town, state, etc. or take 3k9mom up on her offer. I would also send it for you. 
My daughters dog was microchipped at 4 months and her chip has traveled down to her shoulder blade.
Keep us posted on what you decide.
We would also love to see some photos of your lucky dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: FourDogsRule
> We would also love to see some photos of your lucky dog.


Oh I never turn down photo requests!









I'm not sure yet what I am going to do but I like the idea of sending a note "anonymously". I am going to see if my vet can scan it, she said maybe it doesn't even work and that is why they never found it before...


Here are some photos.

On vacation in the Adirondacks:











With a friend at a Dog Scout meeting:










Agility:










And here's a newer photo (last year) with the same dog in the other photo but about 6+ years later:


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Over 15 years ago I adopted a gsdx from my local shelter. She had been running free not far from a highway in a farming area.

Seiko was very well kept and had a collar but no ID. She was turned into the shelter by an elderly woman who had been trying to keep her fed, but couldn't bring her in - she had 2 small dogs and had no way to know how gentle this dog was. Still she fed her and finally called when the temp dropped to below zero. She did not want her to freeze.

Seiko was estimated to be 1 1/2 to 2 when I adopted her. She was an amazing dog for me. She died when I had had her for about 11 years or so.

Because she was near the highway and well cared for, I always felt her family could have been in a car accident and she was lost at the time. I would have loved to be able to call someone.

If I had found her family immediately and they were grieving for her, I would gladly have returned her to them.

If I found out years later, I would not have given her up, but I would have contacted her family.

If I lost a dog through an accident of any kind, I would never stop wondering how she was.

You have to make your own choice but consider where she may have come from. At least find out who the chip was registerd to and then decide. 

By the way - she is beautiful and she has a wonderful, active life with you.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree, I think in this situation I would send an anonymous note just saying you never knew she was chipped until now and she has been loved and cared for all these years. If I lost my dog, even if I didn't get her back it would make me feel so much better knowing she found a loving family to take her in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie, my long coat was an abandonment case at 1 1/2 yr old and it was the 2nd owner who left her when she moved out.
Landlord discovered her and a cat after at least 5 days w/no food or water. Tried for 6 weeks to place her in a home or w/ a rescue with no luck. The day after I adopted her I took her to be chipped and she had one already implanted. I was able to get her info. and she was registered to a vet about two hrs. north. They gave me her birthday, call name and her medical history up to her spay at 6 mos. which origional owner(who they wouldn't divulge) never paid for. I got her rabies # and was able to trace owners name and ph.# but got a disconnected #~I am still trying to find her breeder, but not the owner...I could never give her up.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree with getting the second chip registered to you...if it can even be read.

A friend of mine adopted a kitten from Cobb County AC about ten years ago when her father passed away. She was in her late teens about that time, and the mother had a fit about "another cat in the house." So they ended up giving the kitten away to someone. 

About a month ago, Amyee (who inherited their family house from the parents) gets a phone call from Cobb County AC, "I think we have your cat." 

Looking at her two cats, "No, I don't think so."

"Yeah I think we do. Could you come take a look at her, maybe? You might recognize her."

Amyee goes down there, and this particular cat is in kitty quarantine/non-adoption as when someone approached her cage, she'd hiss and swat.

Lo and behold, the kitten she gave away ten years ago was now spayed, 4x declawed, and 18 lbs. Apparently Cobb County microchipped back then as well, and the chip was registered to Amyee at their family's house. 

Knowing that at ten + years old and having the "personality" she had (the cat...not Amyee), she brought her home. So even after 10 years....a chip can still be scanned and read


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

just wondering how this has worked out??


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't had it scanned yet, my vet just opened a new clinic and she doesn't have a scanner yet.


----------

